# Male Kribs in community tank



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

So after i realized i dont have the funds to start another tank. i thought about keeping only male kribs to avoid the breeding. would i be able to keep 3 male kribs with this community set up? do they show aggression typically amongst tank mates if there is no female present? i love the fish just cant handle breeding at this time. stocking list:

55gal long
10 rummy nose tetra
10 serpae tetra
10 red eye tetra
14 sterbai cory

LoBster.LoUnge


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

They're territorial towards each other and like huge territories, so you'll likely have constant high speed pursuits, even in a 55 gallon. You could maybe pull it off in a very heavily planted tank, but I'd say you're still asking for trouble.

With that said, I don't find them very territorial when it comes to other fish, so you could probably do a single one.


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

ok that sounds fair. how about having just 2. they will be the centerpiece of my tank, so i was hoping to have more than a single. i have a large drift wood caves built at either end of the tank, with drift wood in the middle with lots of fake plants. one end of the tank for each of them? i was mostly worried about the other fish being harmed, so seeing as it may just simply be disputes here and there, seems like it will work?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd proceed with caution. Watch them carefully, and know when to remove them. You should know what acceptable chasing looks like with your tetras. 

I'd honestly just consider turning your tank into something that resembles a jungle (preferably real plants) and getting a pair. By doing this, you can give them a good chance to raise their fry naturally, without having to intervene. Sell/give away any of the survivors when they're old enough.


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

see i originally wanted to do just that, have a pair. but i became nervous of the corys. theyre so awesome, and i wouldnt want them to be harmed while the kribs are spawning. corys arent the most intelligent of fish and dont understand boundaries. i currently dont have the knowledge or time to plant my tank right now. i just went out and purchased more fake plants to make my tank more densely planted. id love to do the real plants, just not right now. im not too worried about the tetras as theyre fast swimmers and can avoid the kribs. my other concern would be what do to with the fry. would my tank become too over stocked? its already topped up stock wise. id love to have a breeding pair. im just afraid for the corys, and having too many fish for the bio load.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

That was my main concern as well, but I think you'd be safe in a 55 gallon, especially if it's well planted. The kribs will likely just chase them out of their turf, and I'm sure the cories will get the point. You can give the cories more room by creating a krib love nest in one of the corners of the tank (caves, driftwood, etc).

As for overstocking, it could become an issue, but it's unlikely. It's sad to say, but the majority of the fry won't make it for several reasons. The rest won't exactly be big enough to effect the bioload much, and when they get to the size that they are, it's likely time to move them anyway. You could always get an additional filter, or upgrade your current one to help with this too. You may even already have a filter capable of a huge bioload.

Don't be scared of a planted tank either. They're far cheaper and easier to maintain than one would expect. You're lucky in that with a 55 gallon, you have a huge assortment of very cheap DIY lighting options too.


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

so i took the advice and decided to go with the pair (m and f) going to keep a close eye on them to ensure no ones getting hurt, after adding more plants to the tank its pretty dense now, which the tetras seem to love also. the kribs are just getting used to the tank as we speak, cant wait for them to grow up! thanks alot. anything else you would like to add Antoine, or any other members?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I think its great that you went with a pair, fish seem to be much brighter and happy together. As for the fry, you could just remove the eggs when they spawn so you dont have overstocking issues in the long run. You could even feed your fish their eggs, caviar anyone?.


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

glad for the approval!  i was thinking i may just let nature run its course with the fry. i assume they wont all survive anyways. my filtration is 2 marineland 350 rated for 70 us gal each. so im sure the bioload is huge?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome. 

There's nothing wrong with doing the natural thing IF you have adequate places to hide and a big tank, giving the fry a chance. Sounds like you have both, plus protective parents. 

You're covered in the filtration department too, even if you do have a very high survival rate. If you do happen to end up with 50 eating machines, you can always throw in some hornwort too. It's a very cheap

Enjoy the kribs. They're an amazing fish, and I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Kribs are one of my favorite fish. They are wonderful to watch -- the courtship and brood care are really fascinating. Years ago I had a pair that regularly spawned in a 30 gallon community tank. They seemed to defend a sphere about 6-8" diameter around their fry, and just chased other fish away from them without doing any damage. You're in for a lot of enjoyment.

You might want to keep a dim light on in the room at night when the fish are guarding eggs and fry so they can keep the cories away, since the cories are active at night.


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

kribs seem to be nicely settled in after the first day/night. no aggression what so ever towards any other fish, the corys keep going into there cave and they basically just sit there looking at them until the corys get the clue that theyre not welcome. The kribs paired off as soon as i introduced them to the tank which is great. i use the moonlight setting on my led lights at night more of the time when im around to flip it on. im inlove with these kribs. so awesome to watch. my tank is a 4 footer, with a large cave at one end for spawning, which itself is about 10 inches round. with lots of smaller nooks within it. ill keep updated on here as to what developes, and when the fry arrive. ill try to get a picture of the tank set up as well. very glad i went for the pair.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

just put another fish species that was quick and would snatch at the babies, that is what I do and I pretty much only get like an average of 5 krib fry living up to adulthood in my 75 gallon


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

i am addicted. i cant stop watching the tank. i was just curious, i know its probably too soon to ask, but how long to the kribs typically take to spawn once in their new tank? the male is about 2.5 inches, and the female is about 2 inches. both are wonderfully coloured and as i mentioned i am pretty sure theyve paired off. also, i just wanted to make sure i am feeding my corys enough, they go into frenzy mode anytime i throw food in, do they just love to eat? or should i be feeding more often, theyre about 1.5 inches and i have 14 of them (feeding 2 shrimp pellets in the am and 2 in the pm). Thanks, the people on this forum are great!


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

Just witnessed my kribs spawn! how cool! the female had been gone for a while and i couldnt figure out where she went, then sure enough i see her poppin out the eggs and the male fertilizing them! what are the chances i catch the first spawn! ill have to keep my eyes fixed on the tank for any agression from them that may go too far! so excited! thanks guys!


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

just have a quick question about my male kribensis. His colours dont typically show unless i feed him, which is when i brightens up. they both seem very happy, clearly as they just spawned. just want to know if its potentially because hes still young. also, what time frame am i looking at for the fry to be free swimming. eggs were laid on sunday evening.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well from egg to wiggler is about 2-3 days with 80f. wiggler to swimming 3-5 days. then you would feed them if you wanted to grow them out if not they will hunt in the aquarium.


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

alright. so shouldnt be too long. im impatient, i just want fry! haha. i was debating on leaving the fry in and letting nature take its course. But i just found a 10 gal tank in my basement. it that large enough to grow out the fry? if not large enough for a full batch of fry. how many would you say it would be large enough to grow out large enough to sell?


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

seems as though the first batch of eggs didnt work out. female is no longer gaurding the egg area. which will give me more time to set up a grow out tank. anyone able to answer my questions in the previous post?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Lobster.Lounge said:


> alright. so shouldnt be too long. im impatient, i just want fry! haha. i was debating on leaving the fry in and letting nature take its course. But i just found a 10 gal tank in my basement. it that large enough to grow out the fry? if not large enough for a full batch of fry. how many would you say it would be large enough to grow out large enough to sell?


A ten gal would work fine for a while depends how many fry you have. You could probably grow out most of the fry to half inch in there comfortably. Just do lots of WC's and have an established sponge filter ready. of course keep the temp the same as your adults tank.


----------



## yuanyelss (Mar 26, 2011)

There is nothing inherently natural thing, if you have enough hiding place and a large tank, the chance of error to the Federal Republic of Yugoslavia. Sounds like you have two, plus the protection of their parents...


----------

